# Not Piranha but pretty cool



## meanfish (Nov 27, 2002)




----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Whoops


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

wow that small Gar pike is gone
pretty kool though


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Could the gar actually bite thru the other one's body? I know gars have long skinny jaws as to how strong their bite is i have no clue. If that were a p, no doubt that it would have sliced the gar into 2!


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Arent both of those GARS? But still pretty cool.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

cool


----------



## RAZ31 (Jan 9, 2007)

Look how cute! That big fish is helping his little friend.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Gar on Gar hate crimes.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I know what you mean BS...its becoming more and more evident as time passes...gars need to learn to stick together and end the madness

lol nice pic btw


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> Gar on Gar hate crimes.


lol no doubt, sweet shot


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

nice pike!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Doktordet said:


> Could the gar actually bite thru the other one's body? I know gars have long skinny jaws as to how strong their bite is i have no clue. If that were a p, no doubt that it would have sliced the gar into 2!


Actually I doubt that. Gar scales are one of nature's marvels. They're made out of ganoin, a rock like substance. I couldn't cut through those scales with a knife when I tried to get a cool alligator gar skull. Also, there are reports of spear fishermans spears actually BOUNCING off of gar!


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

nice...thats a crazy picture. Sucks tho


----------



## bigdaddy998us (Jan 2, 2007)

acestro said:


> Could the gar actually bite thru the other one's body? I know gars have long skinny jaws as to how strong their bite is i have no clue. If that were a p, no doubt that it would have sliced the gar into 2!


Actually I doubt that. Gar scales are one of nature's marvels. They're made out of ganoin, a rock like substance. I couldn't cut through those scales with a knife when I tried to get a cool alligator gar skull. Also, there are reports of spear fishermans spears actually BOUNCING off of gar!
[/quote]
yeahh, I know they are some tough fish. I can catch like 15 a day at the Ohio River.. some of them get pretty massive!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

its a gar eat gar world out there


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Ouch, hard to keep anything with alligator gars.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

if what acestro is saying is accurate (and I believe it is) then neither gar was killed in the making of this photo.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Although I do believe that internal injury is still possible (not to mention being swallowed whole!







).


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow cool pic.


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

> if what acestro is saying is accurate (and I believe it is) then neither gar was killed in the making of this photo.


Hahaha...I doubt that little guy is still with us

His thoughts exactly --->


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

acestro said:


> Could the gar actually bite thru the other one's body? I know gars have long skinny jaws as to how strong their bite is i have no clue. If that were a p, no doubt that it would have sliced the gar into 2!


Actually I doubt that. Gar scales are one of nature's marvels. They're made out of ganoin, a rock like substance. I couldn't cut through those scales with a knife when I tried to get a cool alligator gar skull. Also, there are reports of spear fishermans spears actually BOUNCING off of gar!
[/quote]

we've been spearing and bow fishing gar out of our lake for years and never had a problem any bounce off. They are definitely well armored and nasty looking.


----------



## meanfish (Nov 27, 2002)

Both these guys are still alive and well.


----------

